# Romans 12:12



## updhands

I've been searching for a while and feel kind of bad posting this as my first post but I just need the hebrew translation of "Romans 12:12"

Just having some trouble with the traditional hebrew number system that would be used.  Thanks a lot for your help!



*EDIT* I do not need the full translation of the verse....just simply "Romans 12:12".


----------



## Abu Rashid

Should be:
*הָרוֹמִיִּים יב:יב*


----------



## Nunty

The translation I use prefers אל-הרומיים over simply רומיים. I'm at the office now, and cannot check other translations.

Many Hebrew translations use a kind of combined system for referring to verses with traditional Hebrew numbering for the chapter (but without _girshaiim_) and Hindu-Arabic numerals for the verses with no punctuation in between. Thus, I would expect to see:

אל הרומיים יב 12

However, the version Abu Rashid suggests is very clear and would also be quite acceptable.

And by the way, _welcome to the forum!_


----------



## Abu Rashid

Nunty,

What does the aleph-lamedh in front mean? Is it initials for something? Or does it mean God?


----------



## Nunty

The aleph-lamed is the preposition_ el_, "to". Many of us refer to the epistles by the name "to the Romans", "to the Corinthians", etc. rather than just "Romans" or "Corinthians" as in English.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Of course. I think even in English this is used. We say "Epistle to the Romans".


----------



## updhands

Thanks a lot guys.  I'm kind of curious why Abu Rashid's translation has the dots and the small triangle.  I haven't seen that in any other translations I've tried.


----------



## Welshie

That is niqqud. It supplies the vowels.


----------

